

The job/student gap for computer science - josephwesley
https://code.org/stats

======
josephwesley
So I'm not a programmer, but I know these stats definitely ring true based on
the demand I have for projects I'm working on and the difficulty of finding
good developers. This makes me wonder whether or not it would be possible to
get more inner city kids coding so they can a) get good jobs and b) help to
fill this need. I know this would be a lot of work, but it would be awesome to
find a way to promote coding among inner city kids and to get them onto this
kind of track. Know what I mean?

